# hello



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

hi, i`m in warwickshire and have been having trouble finding some nice meeces to start my feeder colony so was advised to join here.

i want nice big healthy pretty meeces as they are going to be my pets first and be throughly spoilt.

i had all colours of tans as a child and i think they`ll always be my favourite pattern.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcomeany


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

hiya welcome to the site


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Sarah  What kind of snakes do you keep?


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

hello 

i have baby corn snakes, in different colours

and lots of loverly geckos


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

HI & welcome to the forum


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

hello


----------



## Sylvi (Oct 13, 2009)

Hiya  I'm quite new here too, and I also have breeder/feeders. Mine are gorgeous, mainly broken coloured and they seem to get most of my attention - very spoilt mice they are. I just love watching them playing and making their homes in their rubs


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

mine love to make big nests out of chewed up toilet rolls 

i have 5 meeces, lots of multi-coloured satiny goodness in their tub

:lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy! I love to see several mice enjoy a cardboard egg carton by crawling in and out and under and then gradually demolishing it over a few days or so. I like snakes too; I did a lot of catch and realease of wild snakes in the country where I grew up, here in Minnesota. Once a collected a half dozen baby rock rattlers and brought them to my high school biology teacher who was very freaked out (he was a clueless twit)by the presence of six deadly little reptiles. *shrug* I put them back later that same day on the sandstone ledge I'd found them in/on. Li'l cuties.


----------



## Sylvi (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been using those plant-pot liners of recycled card as nests for mine, I invert them and cut a small hole in the top of them for access and to let the air in and help prevent condensation. The mice love them, they make lots of additional holes in them and keep popping their heads up through them


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

When I'm feeling ambitious, I build furniture for the meeces out of scrap cardboard; there is no end to the possibilities. I like to surprise my meeces with different kinds of things in their playspace.


----------

